# non avere la più pallida idea



## doorman

Comment peut-on traduire ça? Est-ce que "avoir aucun idée" suffit ou pas?

Par exemple:
Non ho la più pallida idea di come fare qualcosa?


----------



## la fée

Je n'ai pas la moindre idée


----------



## doorman

Ok, merci.

Donc, la traduction complète de ma phrase serait:

"Je n'ai pas la moindre idée comment faire quelque chose?"

Cioè, che ne faccio di "di come" ?

Merci


----------



## Huginn

doorman said:


> Ok, merci.
> 
> Donc, la traduction complète de ma phrase serait:
> 
> "Je n'ai pas la moindre idée comment faire quelque chose?"
> 
> Cioè, che ne faccio di "di come" ?
> 
> Merci



"_Je n'ai pas la moindre idée *de* comment.._"

ou bien:

"_Je ne sais absolument pas comment.._"


----------



## itka

> che ne faccio di "di come" ?


Non ne fai niente. Questa frase non si puo' dire così.
 "Ne pas avoir la moindre idée de" deve essere seguito di un nome (o si deve usare un pronome), no di una frase.
es. _"Où habite-t-il ?
- Je n'ai pas la moindre idée *de son adresse*."_
o correntemente : je n'*en* ai pas la moindre idée.

_"Comment doit-on faire ça ?
- je n'en ai pas la moindre idée."_
--> je n'ai pas la moindre idée de la façon de faire ça.


----------



## simenon

Perché non ci dici la frase completa? A volte i verbi si possono trasformare in nomi. 
Non sempre, ma a volte sì.


----------



## itka

simenon said:


> Perché non ci dici la frase completa? A volte i verbi si possono trasformare in nomi.
> Non sempre, ma a volte sì.


Je ne comprends pas ta question... du moins si c'est à moi que tu t'adresses. C'est bien la phrase complète que j'ai donnée :
_"Comment doit-on faire ça ?
- je n'en ai pas la moindre idée."_
-->_* je n'ai pas la moindre idée de la façon de faire ça. 	*_


----------



## doorman

Ne vous inquiétez pas, itka et simenon. Je n'ai pas eu une vraie phrase a traduire - j'étais juste curieux 

Merci beaucoup, itka, de ta explication. C'est plus clair maintenant.


----------



## chlapec

itka said:


> Non ne fai niente. Questa frase non si puo' dire così.
> "Ne pas avoir la moindre idée de" deve essere seguito di un nome (o si deve usare un pronome), no di una frase.
> es. _"Où habite-t-il ?_
> _- Je n'ai pas la moindre idée *de son adresse*."_
> o correntemente : je n'*en* ai pas la moindre idée.
> 
> _"Comment doit-on faire ça ?_
> _- je n'en ai pas la moindre idée."_
> --> je n'ai pas la moindre idée de la façon de faire ça.


 
OK. Puisque tu es française, j'accepte que cela soit comme tu dis, mais je te jure que j'ai entendu mille fois des phrases du genre "je n'ai pas la moindre idée de comment..."


----------



## swift

chlapec said:


> mais je te jure que j'ai entendu mille fois des phrases du genre "je n'ai pas la moindre idée de comment..."


Moi aussi, mais toujours dans la langue familière peu soignée. 

La proposition d'Itka (salut !) est la seule correcte, à mon avis. 

Doorman, on dit "t*on* explication". 

À bientôt,


swift


----------



## Corsicum

Peut-on dire ...et écrire ? :
_je n'ai pas la moindre idée de comment procéder....
je n'ai pas la moindre idée du "comment" ni du "pourquoi" qui ont conduits à cette situation._


----------



## doorman

swift said:


> Doorman, on dit "t*on* explication".



Oui, je sais, je me suis trompé un peu  Merci pour la correction, quand même, swift!


----------



## itka

> _je n'ai pas la moindre idée du "comment" ni du "pourquoi" qui ont conduit à cette situation._


 Corsicum, cette phrase, au contraire des autres qui relèvent toutes du langage parlé, familier, me semble correcte. 
"Le comment" et "le pourquoi" sont ici substantivés et donc peuvent faire suite à l'expression "la moindre idée de..."


----------

